# Does anyone have the four pack of Rocket steam tips?



## lookseehear

I'm looking for a replacement steam tip for my Duetto (obviously not a Rocket) and theoretically the Rocket tips should fit as I believe they are the same thread.

Claudette at BB said that despite the threads being the same they aren't compatible - but I'm wondering whether they're workably close (maybe they need a thicker gasket?).

If anyone has the four steam tips I was wondering whether I could borrow one just to check the fit (I'll pay return postage or I can meet in London) before I buy them. Ideally I want to try a four hole but I'm not fussed which one for the purposes of checking!


----------



## Glenn

Have you tried a Dalla Corte 3-hole tip? I'm informed it is a good fit for the Alex Duetto. I believe BB sell these too.


----------



## lookseehear

I haven't - Claudette didn't mention that one, only the expobar one hole (which I wasn't interested in). I'll take a look at the three hole though, thanks.


----------



## Southpaw

I'm on the hunt for a la spaziale 4 hole 0.9mm. This is the same size/thread as the rocket ones - ill let you know if I find one.


----------



## lookseehear

Southpaw said:


> I'm on the hunt for a la spaziale 4 hole 0.9mm. This is the same size/thread as the rocket ones - ill let you know if I find one.


Cheers for this, otherwise do you fancy one of these from ChrisCoffee? It looks perfect - I've looked into buying one but $25 postage makes it not worth it. If we were both to get one we could split the postage making it a bit more reasonable.

I'm also tempted by one of these which converts the Duetto arm to be able to take regular commercial tips.


----------



## Southpaw

That's a good shout. £18 odd quid is still a lot for a tip that is on all current s1s. I'll make a couple of calls tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## bobbytoad

Have 4 tip Rocket pack if your still in need.

BTW does any one know where to get the little black 'O' rings from that sit between the steam tip and steam arm?


----------

